# Bengali Wedding: Ceremony the day before



## CCericola (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Lex87 (Jan 7, 2011)

Interesting photos. I didn't know that there are pre-ceremony ceremonies before a Bengali wedding. You learn something new every day.


----------



## changoleon (Jan 9, 2011)

They seem to blurry


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

For a wedding event in the Pro Gallery, I agree they are not sharp. The ceremonies appear awesome though.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree, they were a bit soft. My saving grace is none of these were printed larger than 4x5. The client ( The older lady in the last photo ) actually wanted them all with a blurred vignette because she saw it done at the Picture People. I will post some from the actual wedding ceremony as well.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 10, 2011)

They must be hindu because this isn't the traditional Bangali wedding.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe they are. This was not a traditional anything after they combined elements from her religion and her southern baptist fiance


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 21, 2011)

it would be nicer if the photos are sharper though.


----------



## timzo (Jan 23, 2011)

the cloths are just beautiful


----------



## Saurabh Kumar (May 20, 2011)

A bengali wedding photographer has to manage to capture the shots of all the ceremonies in a right manner. The Nandi mukh ceremony which is conducted a day before the wedding by the priest is about bride paying her respects to several generations of ancestors. Thus, a Bengali wedding photographer has to cover all the family members and come up with the finest shots.


----------



## vfotog (May 20, 2011)

CCericola said:


> I agree, they were a bit soft. My saving grace is none of these were printed larger than 4x5. The client ( The older lady in the last photo ) actually wanted them all with a blurred vignette because she saw it done at the Picture People. I will post some from the actual wedding ceremony as well.



better to shoot them sharp and soften/blur in post...


----------

